# Eifel Mosel Cup 2003



## Distance (24. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal bissel für die CC Rennserie "Eifel Mosel Cup"
machen!

Auch wenn ihr keine CC Biker seid, ist die eine oder andere Strecke dabei bestimmt Euer Fall und die Rennstrecken liegen alle in der Eifel oder an der Mosel!

Schaut mal vorbei

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

wobei die 2003 Site erst in 2 Wochen oder so online geht!

Gruessli


----------



## kaspar (26. Dezember 2002)

sieht aus, als müsste man da dabei sein, zumindest,wenn man aus dem südwesten deutschlands oder benelux kommt.
ich bin mal gespannt, wie die neue homepage aussehen wird.
gruß kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Distance (7. März 2003)

HI, schaut mal auf unsere page

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

die anmeldung ist nun möglich, 40e für 7 Rennen plus
starterpaket! Was wollt ihr mehr?


----------



## Distance (20. März 2003)

Eifel-Mosel-Cup 2003
Die Mountainbike Cross Country Rennserie in Rheinland-Pfalz.
Der Eifel-Mosel-Cup wird in diesem Jahr zum vierten Mal ausgetragen. Die stetig wachsende Teilnehmerzahl bestätigt das Konzept der Veranstalter, eine anspruchsvolle MTB-Rennserie für Hobbyfahrer nach dem Vorbild professioneller Mountainbike Rennen anzubieten. Im Vergleich zu 2002 werden nun 7 Rennen mit 4 ganz neuen Strecken gefahren. Dies garantiert spannende Wettkämpfe über viele Monate hinweg. Die Starter kommen schon lange nicht mehr nur aus der Region sondern aus ganz Rheinland-Pfalz, dem Saarland, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Baden-Würtenberg und Luxemburg. Die Rennserie richtet sich an alle Alters- und Leistungsklassen, so reichte das Alter im letzten Jahr von zehn bis zu 54 Jahren. An jedem Renntag werden vier aufeinanderfolgende Einzelrennen aus unterschiedlichen Wertungsklassen ausgetragen. Die Klassen setzen sich wie folgt zusammen: U15 (Jg. 1989-1993), U19 (Jg. 1985-1988), Hauptklasse Frauen (alle), Hauptklasse Männer (Jg. 1974-1984), Senioren Männer (Jg. 1973-1964), Senioren Ü40 Männer (Jg. 1963 und älter).
Die einzelnen Läufe werden als Cross-Country Rennen auf Rundkursen von ca. 4-5 km Länge auf Wald-, Weinbergs- bzw. Wiesenwegen gefahren. Für die jüngeren Teilnehmer werden in der Regel vereinfachte Strecken ausgewiesen. Die Renndauer ist abhängig von Alter und Geschlecht und beträgt im Hauptrennen der Männer zum Beispiel ca. 50 Minuten. Neu ist dieses Jahr der Bitburger-Sprint, eine Sprintwertung in den 2 Hauptrennen, die schon von Beginn an einen hektischen Rennverlauf erwarten lässt. Abhängig von den Platzierungen werden nach jeder Veranstaltung neben den Einzelwertungen in den unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen auch Punkte für die sog. Cupwertung verteilt. So wird nach dem letzten Rennen auch ein Gesamtsieger in den einzelnen Klassen ermittelt.
Insbesondere durch die Unterstützung größerer Sponsoren können auch in diesem Jahr wieder wertvolle Preise sowohl für die Einzelrennen, als auch für die Gesamtwertung vergeben werden. In diesem Zusammenhang gilt unser besonderer Dank vor allem dem Hauptsponsor des EMC 2003, der Bitburger Brauerei in Bitburg, sowie allen anderen größeren und kleineren Sponsoren wie Schwollener Sprudel, RTV-Der Radladen, Schneider Team, T-D1, ZeLD, Römische Weinstrasse, Bikepark Todnau etc. um nur einige zu nennen. Für die Plätze 1-3 werden nach jedem Einzelrennen Sachpreise vergeben. Zusätzlich erhalten die Erstplatzierten in
der Cupwertung (bis Platz 3) weitere wertvolle Sachpreise am letzten Renntag in Plein. Genaue Infos über unsere Preise 2003 befinden sich auf unserer Homepage (www.eifel-mosel-cup.de). Die Veranstalter raten aufgrund der begrenzten Teilnehmerzahl zur Voranmeldung, da nur dadurch eine Starterlaubnis garantiert werden kann. In jeder Klasse gibt es bei Meldung zum gesamten CUP eine stark ermäßigte Startgebühr (16-40 Euro für alle 7 Läufe). Weibliche Teilnehmer starten übrigens dieses Jahr bei allen Rennen umsonst!
Für das leibliche Wohl der Starter und Zuschauer ist bestens gesorgt.
Zusammenfassend richtet sich diese Rennserie an alle, die Lust am sportlichen Wettkampf haben, unabhängig von der Leistungsfähigkeit. Der Spaß am Mountainbiken steht im Vordergrund. 
Einzigartig ist vielleicht der Service, das oft direkt am Abend nach den Rennen über 200 Bilder auf der Homepage erscheinen. 
Zahlreiche Infos, Interviews und Rennberichte liefern nach jedem Rennlauf einen interessanten Rückblick auf der Internetseite.
Termine und Veranstalter:
1. Lauf: 27.04.2003 in Dörbach bei Wittlich
2. Lauf: 11.05.2003 in Wolf/Traben-Trarbach
3. Lauf: 07.06.2003 in Mehring (Start gegen Abend!)
4. Lauf: 09.06.2003 in Laufeld
5. Lauf: 13.07.2003 in Bekond bei Trier
6. Lauf: 10.08.2003 in Zell 
7. Lauf: 24.08.2003 in Plein bei Wittlich

Weitere Infos bei Andreas Angsten (Tel. 06541-3508) oder Wolfgang Malk (06541-1591) sowie auf den Internetseiten unter: http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------



## Distance (11. April 2003)

hi

schaut mal wieder auf unserer homepage vorbei

die preise sind online!!


und super wäre, wenn noch einige Fahrer sich für die Ende April beginnende Veranstaltung anmelden!

In der Männerhauptklasse winkt am 27.04 als Sonderpreis ein Wellnesswochenende für 2 Personen!

Frauen starten KOSTENLOS!!!

Zahlreiche Interviews sind online!


----------



## Distance (14. April 2003)

hi

wer kommt denn dieses jahr zum EMC?

Die Koblenzer Gegend könnte stärker besetzt sein?

Wenn ihr nicht kommt, wieso nicht?


----------



## kaspar (26. April 2003)

hallo,

ich bin morgen beim ersten rennen in dörbach  dabei.
so wie ich gehört habe, sind noch ein paar startplätze frei.

also auf nach dörbach!

gruß kaspar


----------



## Distance (12. Mai 2003)

kaspar, ich hoffe, dass Du in Mehring mit etwas besserer Vorbereitung ins Rennen gehst!

In Wolf hab ich mich nicht gefordert gefühlt!


----------



## Leggy (13. Mai 2003)

Du hast dich in Wolf nicht gefordert gefühlt??


öööhm...


----------



## Distance (14. Mai 2003)

ehhe
doch doch, ich hatte durchschnittspuls von 170 
und kam im hinterfeld an

aber der kaspar hat mich nicht gefordert,weil er völlig unfit zu dem rennen kam, sonst liefert er mir harte positionskämpfe, aber dieses mal war er nur ein schatten seiner selbst!


----------



## kaspar (14. Mai 2003)

hallo,

ich gebe zu, ich war in wolf absolut schlecht. für mehring nehme ich mir da schon mehr vor. 
ich komme in der nächsten zeit hoffentlich mehr auf den bock;
und dann werden wir sehen, wer in mehring die nase vorne hat.
so wie es ausssieht, muss ich die beiden ersten rennen als streichwertungen sehen.
entscheidend ist aber die endabrechnung. und der emc zieht sich noch ein wenig hin!
also wolfgang, sei auf der hut!

gruß kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Distance (17. Mai 2003)

Das werd ich sein!

Wir addieren nachher die Zeiten zusammen oder vergeben punkte für jeden "sieger" des laufs ! 

In Mehring bin ich wirklich auf die Strecke gespannt!


----------



## kaspar (6. Juni 2003)

hallo morgen abend geht es in mehring zur sache. beim ersten mtb-cc-rennen im ortskern eines moselortes. am frühen abend werden dort insgesamt hoffebtlich annähernd 200 mountainbiker ihre runden drehen.
am montag geht es dann im gewohnten terrain in laufeld in der eifel weiter.
also, wer nicht mitfährt sollte es sich zumindest anschauen.

grüße aus bekond, 
dort geht es dann am 13.07. weiter mit dem emc.
infos unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------

